
No, it is not a compiler error. It is never a compiler error - purge
https://blog.plover.com/prog/compiler-error.html
======
daly
You'd better HOPE it is not a compiler error. I have found 4 compiler errors
in my career. Each one cost me about a week to isolate and prove. One pushed
the project deadline out and nearly got me fired. They do happen but it is
extremely rare.

